
Is e-voting a threat to Democracy? - mulquem
https://mulqueeny.wordpress.com/2015/01/21/digital-voting-and-democracy-a-qa-with-myself/
======
skidoo
It is when a large percentage of the population still has neither the means or
interest for doing anything online.

